# Training ideas for miniature horses for therapy



## Opie2017 (Jul 19, 2017)

I would like to train my miniature horses for therapy horses and I have a few questions. I have ideas how to prepare for therapy horses but would like more ideas and how can I get him certified in the state of Maine? Thank you any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you spoken to your local council/county to see if theres any regulations? What are some of the ideas you have ? and maybe we can add to them .

Are you thinking of taking them to hospitals and nursing homes etc ? I would say you would need some kind of insurance to undertake this.

How old are your minis ?


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 20, 2017)

They are 6 years old and a yearling, I plan to take them to group homes right now cause that is all we have for places to go in this area OR private homes for people who do not get to travel etc. I know all about the desensitizing and wearing boots also poop bags. Really just need to know how to get them certified, the yearling colt should only mature to 30-31 inches ( which should be a good candidate for mini horse therapy) He randomly kicks which I know is a bad habit and we are working on that, also he tries to nip. We can get him to give kisses but we know he has one weakness, if you touch his belly he kicks out. Our Mare is 6 years old, about 36 inches and very gentle, I am worried that she is too big to be a therapy horse. She is a kid's horse, just need to know how to get her certified for a therapy horse in Maine


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you looked up therapy groups on the internet? I'm sure the criteria for each is different, and every state and every institution may have different rules.

I have taken mine to nursing homes, day cares, Fairs, and Head Start. I have no certification; we just call for an appointment, or sometimes just show up! We have interacted with retarded adults and autistic children.

I don't do nursing homes anymore, however, because many residents do not like having an animal in their "house". You might arrange for an outdoor visit, perhaps on their patio. Then you wouldn't offend the picky ones.

I know the Oklahoma Children's Hospital allows horses. There is such a wide variety of statutes and criteria. You could try contacting your Department of Human Services. Or call the operator at your state Capital and see if she can direct you to the proper Department.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 20, 2017)

We will do that, this is my goal and would love them to entertain people as they have done us. It would nice to find a place that helps us to get them get ready for therapy and how to get them certified. Like I said Luna is about 36 inches and Opie is around 28 inches as a yearling. He def needs to fill out and I know he has a rough coat since I dont have clippers. I work in group homes and def would love to get them ready to visit our consumers


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 20, 2017)

Bays are my favorite! Good luck with your project and I hope you share any information.


----------

